# Interrupts im Von neumann Zyklus



## forsti222 (5. April 2011)

Ich muss gerade Interrups im von neumann zyklus abhandeln! Kann mir dabei jemand helfen und sagen wie ich da ran gehe ich habe folgendes gegeben:



> pc	150
> f.i	1
> sp	203
> a	7
> ...



Der Interrupts soll während der ausführung von befehl 151 und 152 auftregen. Wie gehe ich da ran, schritt für Schritt? Will keine Komplette lösung nur ne kurze anleitung  Danke euch


----------

